# Search Function



## Cincysweetie (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello, quick question: when will the search function be in proper working order again?


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jul 24, 2005)

Bump for a response from the mods...


----------



## pink_flower (Jul 24, 2005)

I would like to know too...


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jul 31, 2005)

Still waiting for a response from a mod....


----------



## Allandra (Jul 31, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Hello, quick question: when will the search function be in proper working order again?


I just used the search function.  I didn't have any problems with it.  What type of problem are you having with it?


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey Allandra. After the board went down a couple weeks ago, the search function was not properly working. We are not able to retrieve all threads that would have previously come up on a search. Threads started after the board went down that fit the criteria will come up, as will threads started back in 2002, 2003 but some of the more recent ones won't. Dimoupolos (sp?) referenced this issue on the thread explaining the board shutdown stating that the search function would not be working properly right away, so I was just wondering when it will be?

Allandra, this is the thread....
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/announcement.php?f=6


----------



## Allandra (Jul 31, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Hey Allandra. After the board went down a couple weeks ago, the search function was not properly working. We are not able to retrieve all threads that would have previously come up on a search. Threads started after the board went down that fit the criteria will come up, as will threads started back in 2002, 2003 but some of the more recent ones won't. Dimoupolos (sp?) referenced this issue on the thread explaining the board shutdown stating that the search function would not be working properly right away, so I was just wondering when it will be?
> 
> Allandra, this is the thread....
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/announcement.php?f=6


Hopefully Nikos will be able to address your question regarding the search function.


----------

